# Sticky  Need a Boot?



## wcs61

Hey guys, haven't been on here for awhile but I ran across this and I thought you may want to be the first I post it too. If you take your boots off the axle this may help you find a cheaper replacement.

http://www.rockfordcv.com/pdfstore/Boot_Assemblies.PDF


----------



## Ole Nasty

This should be a sticky.


----------



## sloboy

:beat: I been telling you guys this for a 8 months!!! Check out my Ranger build thread!!


----------



## Polaris425

moved to general tech section and stickied! :rockn:


----------



## JPs300

lol - I've said for a while that Rockford & EMPI are awesome.


----------



## crazybear

I also found that a cut down rav 4 boot works nicely


----------

